# La Spaziale - FREE iPad Mini



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We have long thought about this offer, as La Spaziale is one of our best sellers we have decided to give away FREE iPad mini with every *La Spaziale order of 2 groups plus on any model.*

This offer runs until end of March 2014.

As per usual you will also get *FREE 6kilo* speciality beans and cleaning materials


----------

